# Biker Babes Need Your Help!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Got your attention, didn't I?









Well, this has nothing to do with Outbacks, but everything to do with fun!! With the vast interests here, I thought someone, somewhere, might know something that would end our search









We have been searching for high quality, NOT your-run-of-the-mill, fringed leather motorcycle jackets. We thought we'd found them but, alas, the style had been discontinued but not yet removed from the eCatalog. Anyone know of a source for fringed, soft leather riding jackets that are a bit different than what is seen everywhere else???







Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Try jammin leather.com... Cool products, excellent prices.. Wifey is a regular customer..
Carey

Ps leave out the 2nd m in jammin, so its jamin.. I forgot they spell it weird

Oh what the heck here is a link Wolfy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cool Site! 
Would you believe I've never been on my DH's Harley??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Cool Site!
> Would you believe I've never been on my DH's Harley??


That's a very sad thing, skip


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not sure what I was expecting when you got my attn







. Sorry, can t help ya









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Try jammin leather.com... Cool products, excellent prices.. Wifey is a regular customer..
> Carey
> 
> Ps leave out the 2nd m in jammin, so its jamin.. I forgot they spell it weird
> ...


OK...so we found a couple possibilities right away!!!





















Thanks, Carey


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would just go to Ebay and type in Fringed women jacket -- came up with about 100 hits easily --

I bought my jacket off of Ebay for my Harley -- still had the price tag from the store on it -- retail was like 270.00 and I paid 80.00

you can also try http://www.leatherup.com/ .. my wife got her jacke tand chaps from there


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I would just go to Ebay and type in Fringed women jacket -- came up with about 100 hits easily --
> 
> I bought my jacket off of Ebay for my Harley -- still had the price tag from the store on it -- retail was like 270.00 and I paid 80.00
> 
> you can also try http://www.leatherup.com/ .. my wife got her jacke tand chaps from there


Hadn't even thought of that







so I went up & checked...only 6 hits! YIKES!!! Doesn't anybody like fringe anymore???? What is this world coming to ????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, you got my attention.

What do leather fringe jackets and Africa have in common??? Or are they for the Miata??? Or are you finally getting the Heritage Softtail for your birthday???

Leather fringe and Tartan just don't cut it.

Tim


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Yeah, you got my attention.
> 
> What do leather fringe jackets and Africa have in common??? Or are they for the Miata??? Or are you finally getting the Heritage Softtail for your birthday???
> 
> ...


mental image..bagpipes blowing, leather fringe blowing in the wind...priceless


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

matty1 said:


> Yeah, you got my attention.
> 
> What do leather fringe jackets and Africa have in common??? Or are they for the Miata??? Or are you finally getting the Heritage Softtail for your birthday???
> 
> ...


mental image..bagpipes blowing, leather fringe blowing in the wind...priceless








[/quote]
now don't forget...

while sitting on the boot of the Miata travelling down the highway at 85  60mph


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Wolfie's looking for item LH1 - goes fine with tartan.

Sluggo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Wolfie's looking for item LH1 - goes fine with tartan.
> 
> Sluggo


LH1 ???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie's looking for item LH1 - goes fine with tartan.
> 
> Sluggo


LH1 ???








[/quote]
He's talking about the Goatskin Bikini Halter


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> He's talking about the Goatskin Bikini Halter icon_thumright.gif laugh.gif


I thought of Wolfie when I saw that item too, great minds must think alike!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

When I was still working as a Hairstylist back in the day. I worked w/ a biker chick that had this jacket Red Rose Inlay. It was nice.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> > He's talking about the Goatskin Bikini Halter icon_thumright.gif laugh.gif
> 
> 
> I thought of Wolfie when I saw that item too, great minds must think alike!


Clare, you've met me...he has not. ...and your's is, indeed, a sick mind...


----------

